# Ear infection and UTI help!!



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

We went to the vet yesterday for some shots and we found out that our puppy has yeast ear infection . In addition i order some urine test because i notice she was peeing too often , well we got a call today they told us that she has an UTI Urinary tract infection. is this something normal ? We are now treading her for both problems. Anyone with this problems any suggestion? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Good of you to notice the frequent urination. Our previous dog had a yeast infection once in her ear, cleared quickly and never came back.

One of our cats just recovered from a UTI. We cannot figure out how or why she got it. She's mostly indoors and very clean, just one of those things.

I hope your pup feels better soon!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Natural solutions for yeast:

~Ears: 
*The simplest thing you can start with, is wiping out the dogs’ ears, at least 2/3 times per day, with Apple Cider Vinegar (I’ll refer to it as ACV) Get some Organic AVC from the health food store when you get a chance but use what you have in the house now. 

*Witch Hazel is another great ear wash. It’s purchased from a drug store or health food store. You can also do a rotation of both ACV and Witch Hazel. 

*Calendula (non-alcohol): Calendula (made from the Marigold Flower) is an excellent antifungal with healing properties for all types of skin issues, including hot spots, and yeasty ears. Medical herbalists refer to it as nature’s miracle skin healer! Wipe out ears 2 times daily. Purchased from a health food store. 

* This is an herbal made from flowers. Ear Dr.? - Remedy to Help Promote Clean Healthy Ears on Cats & Dogs

*Coconut Oil: Purchase USDA Certified Organic Virgin Coconut Oil – raw/cold pressed (should also state Non GMO & without Hexane!) from a health food store. -Wipe out ears using a clean cloth with coconut oil on it.
-Add 1 tsp. of organic coconut oil for every 20 pounds of body weight to your dogs’ food. Besides promoting a good balance of organisms in the intestines, it has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties.

UTI: http://www.nativeremedies.com/petal...fection.html?gclid=CPXhgZbgo7gCFWlp7AodfxMAXg 

You may want to change to a Non Grain Food

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Natural solutions for yeast:
> 
> ~Ears:
> *The simplest thing you can start with, is wiping out the dogs’ ears, at least 2/3 times per day, with Apple Cider Vinegar (I’ll refer to it as ACV) Get some Organic AVC from the health food store when you get a chance but use what you have in the house now.
> ...


thank you Momto2GSDs i will try them because they are natural remedies, i heart that antibiotics are not good for Yeast


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

UTI's are often time somewhat painful, but they clear up fairly quickly (most of the time) if they are given their anti-biotics. 
Staff infections, and other problems in the ears can be kind of hard to get rid of sometimes. While t can be difficult, just try and follow whatever your vet tells you. Both are commonly seen problems, so odds are your vet has treated these problems many times and knows what works.
Good luck!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

UTI's are very, very painful for most dogs. If the vet prescribes an antibiotic for it, use it and finish it. 

I think the natural options may help keep the problems from returning, but I would not fail to give the prescribed antibiotic for the UTI. It's not something to mess with -- an untreated UTI can turn into a bladder infection and even a kidney infection.

I do agree that coconut oil is terrific for helping to clear out yeast. It's a very good supplement for lots of issues. I wouldn't use it as a replacement for an antibiotic if you have a pet with a full-blown UTI, personally.

Same goes for the ear infection. I do think the natural ear washes will feel better for him and be soothing. Too many ear washes have alcohol in them, which can sting terribly. Natural, gentle ear washes seem to feel a lot better to them.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you feeding your puppy a food with grain in it? I had similar issues with my Samoyed getting constant UTI's and Ear infections. I was given a $45 bag of dog food that was 5lbs. I did a ton of research went to holistic vet and put my dog on a grain free food. Its been over 3 years (knock on wood) and not a single UTI or Ear infection.

Grain free food should help prevent this in the future.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sammi13 said:


> thank you Momto2GSDs i will try them because they are natural remedies, i heart that antibiotics are not good for Yeast


You are most welcome! 
If you'd like info on how/what to use for natural detoxing from the inoculations your baby just got, pm me and I'd be glad to help!


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Are you feeding your puppy a food with grain in it? I had similar issues with my Samoyed getting constant UTI's and Ear infections. I was given a $45 bag of dog food that was 5lbs. I did a ton of research went to holistic vet and put my dog on a grain free food. Its been over 3 years (knock on wood) and not a single UTI or Ear infection.
> 
> Grain free food should help prevent this in the future.


Diesel and Lace - We are giving her the Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice Large Breed Puppy Food - I was doing the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Dry Puppy Food but she was having some loose stool we told the vet and he told us that i can be normal for the firist weeks but that blue was good food i think i will try the Blue Buffalo Wilderness again i know its free grain and it has 36% protein the other one has 26% only i really dont care about the cost of the food just want the best for her!!


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Are you feeding your puppy a food with grain in it? I had similar issues with my Samoyed getting constant UTI's and Ear infections. I was given a $45 bag of dog food that was 5lbs. I did a ton of research went to holistic vet and put my dog on a grain free food. Its been over 3 years (knock on wood) and not a single UTI or Ear infection.
> 
> Grain free food should help prevent this in the future.


PhoenixGuardian & Magwart - she is now on CLAVAMOX IS AN ANTIBIOTIC FOR 7 DAY AND i am aslo cleaning her every time she pees about 8 times at day.. For the yeast she using some cleaning solution and some other cream .


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Sammi13 said:


> Diesel and Lace - We are giving her the Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice Large Breed Puppy Food - I was doing the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Dry Puppy Food but she was having some loose stool we told the vet and he told us that i can be normal for the firist weeks but that blue was good food i think i will try the Blue Buffalo Wilderness again i know its free grain and it has 36% protein the other one has 26% only i really dont care about the cost of the food just want the best for her!!


Rice is a grain and brown rice is actually harder for them to digest than white rice. (which is why when their tummys are upset they get fed white rice) Read the ingredients dont just look at the labels. They are sneaky that way and sneak in grain by products.

No grains, no grain by products. Mom2GSD's has some great insight on foods and has taken my strides to feeding a better grain free product to the next level as well, I would PM her for sure! 

I look at it this way when a wild / stray dog is hungry and out looking you dont see him running over to the nearest grain field / rice field / corn field to eat they are hunting for meat. Their bodies are not designed to break down the grains like humans are. Their body will take that grain and it creates crystals in the urine (UTI's) Yeast (grain) Infections in the ears, paws, and who knows where else. It has to do something with what i cannot break down.

Just food for thought, and I have had the same issues and it worked for me. That UTI food they sell at the vets will help but its a really expensive option when there are other solutions out there. Good Luck hope your pup is feeling better quick!


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> You are most welcome!
> If you'd like info on how/what to use for natural detoxing from the inoculations your baby just got, pm me and I'd be glad to help!


thank you again . i will PM u for sure . i am not sure if you can also assist me with what Diesel and Lace was saying about the food ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sammi13 said:


> thank you again . i will PM u for sure . i am not sure if you can also assist me with what Diesel and Lace was saying about the food ?


Absolutely!


----------

